# Murray yard tractor won't start



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Did you check for blown fuses?
Is it out of gear?
Did you check all the safety switches? (under the seat, netural, blade out of drive...)


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

Check the _solenoid__ if the mount is broken it is not grounded.
_


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

*Check battery voltage at the posts with a test light or voltmeter.*

*If the light goes out when attempting to crank it is a bad battery or it's low on charge.*

*If the light dims slightly it is the current draw from the solenoid but the starter motor is not drawing current which means the internal solenoid contacts are worn out.*

*If the light doesn't dim at all, clean the posts/terminals with sandpaper.*


----------

